# A Beginners Guide to feed Raw Dog Food by Bully Max



## Bully Max (Oct 30, 2015)

Greetings Working Dog Family,

Greetings. 

Bye now.

mods


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The WDF requires you to use your full name in posting and that should be in the Member Bio's forum.

You need to tell us a bit about yourself, your dogs and your training goals.

This is also not the place for advertising. 

Your post will be closed until both requirements are met.

Thanks

WDF Moderators


----------

